# Have Any of You Tried/Had Success w/These Meds?



## LittleBonJoviGirl (Nov 30, 2002)

Hi all,I'm planning on seeing my doctor next week to discuss prospective medicines for my IBS. (Update: since I've been on Christmas break, it's alternated to C, but I have a feeling that once school resumes on 1/6 that it will alternate right back to D because of the stress). Anyways, I think I'm going to ask her for either a combination of anti-anxiety and anti-spasmodic medicines or maybe one medicine that will take care of both. I have a list that I've compiled over the past few months of meds that I've heard on this board, as well as others. If any of you could comment or share any of your experiences with these meds (side effects, initial reactions, etc), that would be GREAT. Here they are:- Librax- Lomotil- Levisin- Elavil- EffexorAlso, if anyone has taken Klonopin or Ativan for panic disorder and could comment, too, that would be most helpful. I have a feeling that my doctor isn't the most enlightened in the area of IBS and I need to educate myself. Thank you


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi. I have used librax and it helped some but under really stressful situations it did not. I never had problems with side effects from it. For me what worked was imodium but gave me C which later became painful. Right now I am on Paxil and I could not be happier.What I suggest you is that you find a doctor that understands IBS and its causes. I did not wanted to take Paxil but because my doc is experienced in IBS (her son has it) I trusted her and now I feel the closest to normal I have ever been. Also, some sort of therapy for the anxiety is a good choice too.Good luck!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I am currently taking Prozac 20mg once in the morning, and Klonopin 1mg at night. I have been on the Prozac for five weeks, and I too was having problems with anxiety (was on Wellbutrin) but even before the antidepressants I had problems with Generalized Anxiety Disorder. The Prozac has helped with the GAD like you would not believe!! That doesn't mean it would work for you as well, but I can tell you the myths of this medication is bull. I can't tell you how much it has helped me. I was having bowel spasms with C & D alternating. Mostly C, but it got to where I was having spasm attacks three to four times a week. I was miserable. I take Klonopin at night for insomnia (menopause,restless legs, Fibromyalgia). I have not had a side effect from it either. The Prozac has even helped me cut down on pain meds for the Fibromyalgia. Sure hope you find what you need. There is absolutly no reason to suffer when you don't have to. The Prozac has also helped decrease my appetite. (Boy,did I need that!!) I have lost four pounds in one month. Let me know if you need anymore questions answered.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I forgot to mention the side effect to Librax was extreme drowsiness/dry mouth. The Elavil made me have insomnia. But please keep in mind that everyone's chemistry is not the same. What works for me might not for you.


----------



## lgorski (Dec 29, 2002)

I was diagnosed in College with IBS. I was told that because of the stress of college it can make it wore or causes itï¿½ who knows. I have been on Levisin, Prozac, and Xanax. I have IBSD and the Levsin helped a lot. I was taking Imodium daily and when my Dr found out she was horrified! So I now take Levsin when I need it. Itï¿½s great because you can put it under your tonge and it works quickly (and doesnï¿½t taste that bad). The Prozac I use to take every day to eliminate depression and anxiety. I took the Xanax (and sometimes still do) for those emergency situations.I am actually off all the medication right now. I am on antibiotics for the IBS (bacterial overgrowth) and go to Acupuncture for both the IBS and anxiety. It has helped a lot. I was really bad with anxiety too, I was diagnosed as agoraphobic and now Iï¿½m able to go out easier.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi DzCleo...How long did you take Prozac,and why did you quit? I am just curious because I have been on 20mg Prozac for five weeks, and I am having wonderful results. My only fear is that I will become immune to it. Happy New Year


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2003)

I've tried just about every medication known to mankind..... but I have to say that I've never come across one that was as good as the new Lexapro. It's a Godsend ! No side effects !! I went from 20mg of Celexa to 10mg of Lexapro right away (they're basically the same chemical)... and I no longer experience the nausea, the fatigue or the jitteriness (I used to get both simultaneously. This stuff is AMAZING !!Evie


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

i use bentyl it works ok most of the time.great thing is i have almost no side effects


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Evie..glad you have found a good med that is helping you. Is the Lexapro a SSRI also? I thought it might be, since Celexa is. What do you use it for basically? I have been on Prozac for six weeks, and I didn't realize I was depressed. I was wanting to use it for IBS and Fibro. Sure has helped my energy level and outlook during difficult personal times.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

Hi Rowe2







Yes, Lexapro is a brand new SSRI... it's only been available a couple of months. Chemically, Celexa is Citalopram... and the Lexapro is Excitalopram. The difference as I read it, and as my doctors explained it to me, is that the Lexapro is more purified and concentrated. Instead of 20mg of Celexa, I can take 10mg of the Lexapro.... without the side effects that I had on Celexa. I understand that Paxil CR was developed along those same lines for Paxil users.Rowe2, I basically take the Lexapro to control my limbic system... which in turn controls clinical depression, generalized anxiety disorder and dyslimbia (an Axis II personality disorder).I also take the Lexapro for fibro and chronic fatigue because of the benefits of the deep kind of therapeutic sleep that it enables (unlike some of the benzos).Yes... medications such as these DO very definitely help with our outlook on life.The first time that I ever took an antidepressant... after a few weeks, I too, did not realize previously how depressed and anxious that I was. It was like putting on glasses for the very first time in my life. For one I could really "see". It's very difficult sometimes to "see the forest for the trees" when in the throes of depression or anxiety. These are times when we have to have faith.... or hit rock bottom and realize that we have to do something or lose our job or our family or our life.You bring up some excellent points for discussion, Rowe2... and I am so elated that you are feeling better... and hope the personal issues that you are dealing with are improving as well.Hugs 'n warm fuzzies for you, Love, Evie


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

P.S.I forgot the most important point here, Rowe2....... Because the medication has such beneficial effects on my limbic system.... in turn... it significantly affects positive changes in my IBS symptoms !!The syndrome components all work together to compliment each other. When you fix the underlying "cause".... you fix the symptomology at the same time.


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I've taken Librax, it worked really good for me my doc(Psych) prescribed it to me to take only on school days, and told me Immodium was fine too.But then the doc turned out to be a quack(pill pusher) so my mom stopped me going there. But it really worked for me. Then I was really having bad symtoms went to a GI and he did a colonoscopy confirmed it was IBS. But he didn't feel I needed a prescription at this time. Espececially Librax! So he told me to pop Gas-X and Immodium till my hearts content.Then during a school physical last year I mentioned to my GP my IBS was really acting up and he asked me what I used to take I told him Psych gave me Librax.....he made a face and said he didnt like Librax because it's a tranquilizer, he put the stethescope to my stomach and did hear it was upset and crampy so he told me he'd give me something fairly new it's called NuLev. It's an antispasmotic and it really helps me. He told me I could continue with my Immodium if I need them. But I find taking the NuLev 2-3 times a week it sorta plugs me up but for me i'd take that any day over D. You might also want to try changing your diet...I found a low carb no wheat diet really helped me out.


----------



## BarbC (Feb 17, 2002)

I've taken Nulev (anticholinergic), Miralax (gentle laxative), and Effexor XR (antidepressant) over the last 1+ year. Have (keeping my fingers crossed) had wonderful results over the last few months with Effexor XR. I also bought some papaya chewables yesterday to aid in digestion. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## BarbC (Feb 17, 2002)

Sorry, correction, I guess Nulev is an antispasmodic?


----------

